# Hydraulic press



## Jasonrkba (May 28, 2018)

I have one of the harbor freight 12 ton presses and the shut off valve has to be seated really hard for it to work. I can replace the bottle jack for about $35 but I would prefer to just replace/rebuild. It does not leak so I'm thinking it's just the ball inside the valve.

Has anyone done this and how do I select the right kit?

Thanks. Jason.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (May 28, 2018)

What I have been found concerning Harbor Freight. Replacement parts do not exist. Sometimes you can find something that will fit, but the part is not manufactured to replace a Harbor Freight tool. As far as the bottles jacks go often clean out the rust and foreign particles and try them under pressure. Some times emery cloth will do just fine. Replacing the ball with a ball bearing can work well. Disassemble look for corrosion. Thanks


----------

